# Programm erstellen (mit netbeans)



## sign (21. Jan 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum.

Bin neu in der Java Programmierung und hab ein Programm das aus sechs Klassen besteht geschrieben. Ist soweit auch alles in Ordnung.
Leider weiss ich nicht was ich nun machen muss damit mein Programm auch ohne netbeans funktionert. 

Danke für Eure hilfe.


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jan 2010)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 1.7 Das erste Programm compilieren und testen


----------



## sign (21. Jan 2010)

Such einen Weg es über netbeans zu erstellen!! 
Bitte Thema nicht ändern!!


----------



## System.exit(0) (21. Jan 2010)

F11


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jan 2010)

du müsstest dein erstes Posting mit dem Titel auch noch ändern können, falls ich etwas falsch interpretiert habe,
dann schreibe aber bitte 'mit netbeans' oder so, nur 'Programm erstellen' trifft auf 95% aller Themen zu, sagt gar nix aus


----------



## sign (21. Jan 2010)

ja da hast Du recht, war schlecht beschrieben.

Hab noch ne Frage hierzu. Hab SDK 6 updadte 18 installiert. Wärend der installation auch eine jre6. Lauft aber nciht auf meinem Rechner. Kann ich die irgendwie anschmeissen oder muss ich die jre noch mal alleine installieren?? Unter Systemsteuerung | java find ich nichts.
btw ich nutze winXP.


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jan 2010)

was heißt denn 'läuft nicht', die JVM selber (wie kann man das prüfen), Netbeans oder dein Programm (mit welchem Befehl gestartet, welche Fehlermeldung),
dein ursprüngliches Problem habe ich persönlich auch noch nicht verstanden, kenne aber Netbeans nicht,
hatte 'F11' was damit zu tun?


----------



## MQue (21. Jan 2010)

gib mal in der DOS- Box "java -version" ein und schreib das Ergebnis noch mal hier rein.

PS: F11 kompiliert ein Projekt in Netbeans (Clean and Build)


----------



## sign (21. Jan 2010)

ja meinte die JVM.


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jan 2010)

Google


----------



## sign (21. Jan 2010)

hm... 

_java -jar file.jar
Ansonsten muss in der Jar Datei so Sachen wie META-INF und so richtig gesetzt sein. Damit man weiß wo die main Methode zu finden ist._

funktionert.

Hab ich über deinen 2. link gefunden. Ist da was falsch gelaufen beim Clean and Build?? Oder warum kann ich es nicht über java file.jar starten??


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jan 2010)

dass 
> java -jar file.jar
der richtige Befehl ist hast du erkannt und bei 
> java file.jar
läuft es nicht,
warum vermutest du jetzt den Fehler bei Netbeans statt bei der offensichtlich von dir falsch eingetippten Syntax des Startbefehls?
(warum der so kompliziert ist ist ne andere Frage)


----------



## sign (21. Jan 2010)

ah, unter deinem ersten link wird über javac eine class erstellet. Die kann man dann über java file starten. 

Kann ich mir netbeans auch sone class erstellen??
Funktioniert das mit mehreren klassen nicht so??

Kann ich daraus auch ne .exe machen??


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jan 2010)

NetBeans wird auch .class-Dateien erstellen, meist in ein bin-Verzeichnis im Projekt,
ein jar daraus ist eine spezieller Zusatz zur Organisation (enthält die .class), so wie man ein Zip erstellt,
exe geht sicher auch irgendwie, ich kann dazu nix sagen


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2010)

Wenn du Netbeans verwendest findest du die class Dateien im build Ordner deines Projektordners, die jar Datei liegt im dist Ordner.
Mit JSmooth z.b. könntest du um diese jar einen Wrapper erstellen lassen, dann kannst du dein Programm über ne exe starten.


----------



## sign (21. Jan 2010)

ok. 
Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 
Denk da hab ich noch ne Lücke an der ich arbeiten muss. 

lg


----------

